# General > Upcoming Events >  Forum hunt Nelson

## veitnamcam

Lake Rotoroa

21st?maybe and 22nd 23rd June should work out for me or otherwise would have to be end of July.

I will be taking a boat and have room for 3-4 others,Donations for fuel gratefully accepted.

Others may also be able to bring boats and there is also a water taxi.

For those that dont know the area google earth it, its the long skinny lake next to the little round one (Rotoiti)

There is two huts at the head of the lake at the mouth of each river feeding the lake, the Durvil and the Sabine. Sabine hut is big and new and il be at the Durvil.

Hunting from the lake edge(drop off and pick up from boat) is usually reasonably productive but far from high numbers.
Country is mostly fairly easy grades in nice open beach forest but of course it has its shitty bits like anywhere else.

Two large valleys head up from the lake with river flats/slips etc.

Register your intrest and any questions below.

----------


## Rushy

VC, my Missus is OK with those dates so I will apply for leave tomorrow and let you know.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sweet

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

I'd be keen too tag along , can bring boat if nessary .

----------


## veitnamcam

That would be sweet Munsey.
See how many we get and what we are goin to need in the way of boats.

No other nelsonites yet, perhaps my reputation is preceding me  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## baldbob

Dont let CAM have tullamore dew you will regret it!!! Actually just regulate his alcohol allowance alltogether  :Wink:  and u lads will be right lol

----------


## mikee

> That would be sweet Munsey.
> See how many we get and what we are goin to need in the way of boats.
> 
> No other nelsonites yet, perhaps my reputation is preceding me 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I would be in but Given I have no gear, hills make me scared and bigger hills more scared and my only redeaming feature MIGHT be a small boat (which up till now has had an intense dislike of fresh water)
Due to wok commitments there is a less than 5% chance I might get to meet ya'll.
Supposed to be on sea-trials with a certain big red rebuild :Sad:

----------


## veitnamcam

That's a Bugger Mikee.
But you know how those sorts of things get pushed back :Wink: 
You won't need much if you can make it.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> Dont let CAM have tullamore dew you will regret it!!! Actually just regulate his alcohol allowance alltogether  and u lads will be right lol


I think it was just the roofies you kept putting in my drinks.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> That's a Bugger Mikee.
> But you know how those sorts of things get pushed back


Yeah well I am supposed to be working in ChCh  for 3 weeks from 20th of this month, my professional guess is more like 5.......................ish +  :Sad:

----------


## R93

> I think it was just the roofies you kept putting in my drinks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I lent him a bag full, Cam. I asked if he had any left for my upcoming trip and he reckoned he used them all in a week. I am surprised you can walk? :Oh Noes: 

It wouldnt surprise me if the dopey shrimp boat captain used them on himself :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

Hmm I already have a trip from the 26th....I wonder if the boss would let me have any extra time away from home?  :Have A Nice Day:  Anyone keen to do a pickup from Picton? (Probably can only afford the ferry)

----------


## veitnamcam

Be close to the same money to fly if booked early wouldn't it ?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dougie

> Be close to the same money to fly if booked early wouldn't it ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Booked early yeah...like last month  :Have A Nice Day:  This isn't that far away ya know Cam!! Looking at $100 minimum each way, that's without boom stick.

----------


## veitnamcam

Ah ok thought you might be able to get for 70 odd .

Early yet , it will sort itself out Im sure.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PerazziSC3

Would be keen. I will be flyin from welly to nelson, not going on the ferry after last last experience  :Sick: 

Pencil me in, with dates to be confirmed

----------


## veitnamcam

> Would be keen. I will be flyin from welly to nelson, not going on the ferry after last last experience 
> 
> Pencil me in, with dates to be confirmed


Sweet, see told ya Dougie put ya warm clothes on and jump in a suitcase and just pay the extra baggage fee :thumbup: :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

VC I am out for the moment.  Shit happening at mill.

----------


## veitnamcam

Its still 6 odd weeks away

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Its still 6 odd weeks away
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Yes it is and I may change that position but just for the moment I cannot commit to it.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes it is and I may change that position but just for the moment I cannot commit to it.


Hope it works out. Save me cooking  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Hope it works out. Save me cooking 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Happy to if I get there.

----------


## veitnamcam

So thats two definite? and two maybes? Musnsey and Perazzi can you get here ealy ish friday? If so I will tell the boss Im going hunting.

----------


## Munsey

> So thats two definite? and two maybes? Musnsey and Perazzi can you get here ealy ish friday? If so I will tell the boss Im going hunting.


Whats earlyish ? Name it I'll work with it !

----------


## veitnamcam

Umm ? Depends if we want to get in a evening hunt on Fri? Its the shortest day.
Otherwise just head up Fri night i spos and have a few beers.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PerazziSC3

Im out,  checked my exam timetable and I have one on the monday (24th). Bugger

----------


## veitnamcam

Should i push the dates out a bit then?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PerazziSC3

Up to you mate.  I can basically do any weekend apart from that one. Depends when you can get the time off

----------


## veitnamcam

12 13 14th July.

Hopefully more than one other can make those dates  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## baldbob

> 12 13 14th July.
> 
> Hopefully more than one other can make those dates 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I might be a goer on those dates homo!!!

----------


## Rushy

Sorry VC count me out.   That is the week before the Rusa hunt trip so couldn't make it .

----------


## username

Those dates suit me but i couldnt give a definite yes or no untill a couple weeks out. So i will just keep an eye on this thread for now

----------


## veitnamcam

That's a Bugger Rushy .

If we can get bob, username, munzey, perazzi and myself we have the makings of a good party whoops i mean hunting trip.

There is plenty of room up there for up to ten without stepping on each others toes.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PerazziSC3

12-13-14th is perfect for me

----------


## tui_man2

I might also be in will say closer to the time, can bring a little boat :Thumbsup:  enough for me an adam an the b.................

But you can stick the bush up your. . . . . . they have tops up there for a reason  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

> I might also be in will say closer to the time, can bring a little boat enough for me an adam an the b.................But you can stick the bush up your. . . . . . they have tops up there for a reason


Fecken nice tops too ! Don't no how much white stuff would be up there though ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> I might also be in will say closer to the time, can bring a little boat enough for me an adam an the b.................
> 
> But you can stick the bush up your. . . . . . they have tops up there for a reason


For the choppers :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Abes after the goats but he could shoot them anytime :Wink:

----------


## tui_man2

> Abes after the goats but he could shoot them anytime


Ill come back with a nice winter cham :Psmiley:

----------


## PerazziSC3

Was wondering about the cham numbers in the area. . I will happily join you on the tops!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Your all welcome to do what you like, I will try and find some bush fed red :Thumbsup:

----------


## tui_man2

> Your all welcome to do what you like, I will try and find some bush fed red


That will do for the bbq  :Cool: 

as for the cham on the bbq.............................fark that :Sick:

----------


## veitnamcam

> That will do for the bbq 
> 
> as for the cham on the bbq.............................fark that



*EXACTLY!*

----------


## savagehunter

Looks like me and the missus will make it VC. We'll apply for leave this week and let ya know via text. P.s my new avatar is how I'm looking these days so a little different to our last trip lol  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks like me and the missus will make it VC. We'll apply for leave this week and let ya know via text. P.s my new avatar is how I'm looking these days so a little different to our last trip lol


Sweet, hope the missus is accustomed to blokes being blokes :Wink:

----------


## savagehunter

Oh Yeah she's one of the boys lol have to fight her to be able to get my knife near any shot animal  :Wtfsmilie:  not to mention she drinks more than I do lol.

----------


## veitnamcam

:Cool:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Sweet, hope the missus is accustomed to blokes being blokes


Farting in the morning, scratching nuts and adjusting when it needs it.  What else makes a bloke a bloke VC?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Farting in the morning, scratching nuts and adjusting when it needs it.  What else makes a bloke a bloke VC?


A group of guys acts like a group of guys in the bush or hut, the whole atmosphere can change when estrogen is introduced but you already know that :Wink:

----------


## Munsey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD
Was up on those tops before xmas . Never seen as much as a Cham mark . Did get a deer though . It's a big walk up !

----------


## veitnamcam

You were in the wrong spot for goats :Wink: 
But the tops have been hammered from the air. No doubt there are still goats around as are reds.

----------


## Munsey

> You were in the wrong spot for goatsBut the tops have been hammered from the air. No doubt there are still goats around as are reds.


Surprised us not to see a Cham  . As a rule don't shoot them ,but do enjoy seeing them .

----------


## veitnamcam

> Surprised us not to see a Cham  . As a rule don't shoot them ,but do enjoy seeing them .


Your in for those dates?

----------


## Munsey

I've got a couple of quail hunts close to those dates . Will have to have a sortee.

----------


## veitnamcam

Keep me up dated

----------


## username

Oh shit just realised thats my 10th wedding anniversary! Im out, it would be my last if i went hunting.

----------


## tui_man2

Won't be making this now cam  :Zomg: 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Anyone coming then ?  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## savagehunter

Looking like we'll still make it cam

----------


## veitnamcam

Sweet

Anyone else? 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PerazziSC3

Yep still keen

----------


## Munsey

Looking like I'm out ,thanks all the same cam . Can't do 3 weekends hunting  in a row , sure thell like to ! .

----------


## veitnamcam

Bugger, will have to catch you for a hunt another time .

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PerazziSC3

bugger eh, who else can we recruit vc? So savagehunter you and your mrs are definetely in?

----------


## veitnamcam

We could probably twist KGs arm and madJon has no excuse

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Richie

Any room for a forum newby? keen as if you'll have me...

----------


## Rushy

> Any room for a forum newby? keen as if you'll have me...


Richie I am sure that VC will make you as welcome as a crate of Waikato at a Tokoroa party

----------


## Neckshot

> Richie I am sure that VC will make you as welcome as a crate of Waikato at a Tokoroa party


yea and as soon as you place that crate down theyll beat your ass in then send you hom without the crate :Thumbsup:  thats how they party in tokaroa.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea bud all welcome.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> yea and as soon as you place that crate down theyll beat your ass in then send you hom without the crate thats how they party in tokaroa.


Mate that is my home town you are dissing but you are right.  When the movie "Once were warriors" came out I can remember thinking to myself that I used to go to those parties.

----------


## Neckshot

> Mate that is my home town you are dissing but you are right.  When the movie "Once were warriors" came out I can remember thinking to myself that I used to go to those parties.


Yea well ive seen it first hand and so couldnt help myself :Psmiley: ,no disrespect to anyone in perticular Rushy.

----------


## Richie

Great will firm up dates this week.

----------


## Rushy

> Yea well ive seen it first hand and so couldnt help myself,no disrespect to anyone in perticular Rushy.


The town was certainly not looking its best the last time I drove through so I will give you that Neckshot

----------


## Dougie

Ahhh there you go VC, you just can't help yourself with a cherry waved in front of your face can ya!!!  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ahhh there you go VC, you just can't help yourself with a cherry waved in front of your face can ya!!!


Lol.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> Great will firm up dates this week.


Just checking you have read threw . Dates in the opening post have been moved to 12 13 14 July  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Richie

> Just checking you have read threw . Dates in the opening post have been moved to 12 13 14 July 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Thanks VC, had missed that but those dates will still work ok.

----------


## Richie

> Ahhh there you go VC, you just can't help yourself with a cherry waved in front of your face can ya!!!


Should i be worried....?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ahhh there you go VC, you just can't help yourself with a cherry waved in front of your face can ya!!!


Shame yours is long gone  :Wink:  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> Should i be worried....?


Bring beer and boat fuel money you will be fine 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> Should i be worried....?


If you want to survive your first forum hunt with the nelsonites id leave the rifle at home and they'll treat you reeeeeeeal nice!!!! :Thumbsup: .........nah get stuck in mate you dont get many opertunites to go hunting with some very good hunters,even if they say so themselves :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Mate Im fuckin useless! 

Walk 300y from boat singing YMCA at the top of my lungs sit down have a smoke then go to sleep. Wake up a few hours later and walk back to boat drive to middle of lake and drink beer looking up occasionally to see if anyone is waving franticly to be picked up from the lake edge.

Thats my plan and Im sticking to it :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

> Mate Im fuckin useless! 
> 
> Walk 300y from boat singing YMCA at the top of my lungs sit down have a smoke then go to sleep. Wake up a few hours later and walk back to boat drive to middle of lake and drink beer looking up occasionally to see if anyone is waving franticly to be picked up from the lake edge.
> 
> Thats my plan and Im sticking to it


Its flawed!!!..............richie should be steering the dingy and bailing the water out!...while you drink piss

----------


## Rushy

> Mate Im fuckin useless! 
> 
> Walk 300y from boat singing YMCA at the top of my lungs sit down have a smoke then go to sleep. Wake up a few hours later and walk back to boat drive to middle of lake and drink beer looking up occasionally to see if anyone is waving franticly to be picked up from the lake edge.
> 
> Thats my plan and Im sticking to it


VC you are a bloody dag.

----------


## Richie

> If you want to survive your first forum hunt with the nelsonites id leave the rifle at home and they'll treat you reeeeeeeal nice!!!!.........nah get stuck in mate you dont get many opertunites to go hunting with some very good hunters,even if they say so themselves


Haha think i should take the rifle just for protection...  :Wink:  Nah am pretty stoked to be able to tag along with those in the know for sure!

----------


## Neckshot

> Haha think i should take the rifle just for protection...  Nah am pretty stoked to be able to tag along with those in the know for sure!


pm R93 on what you going to get ream...............i mean hit with on your trip :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

R93 jeebus he will never go hunting again!

We are all nice boys here in Nelson  not like those deviots on the coast and the thugs up north :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Neckshot

So ill count on seeing you when this thug goes for a hunt with those deviots some time in the near future? :Have A Nice Day: .......pitty anyone who stumbles accross that hunting party :Grin: theyll be scarred for life!.

----------


## veitnamcam

Id be keen, I need shit loads of notice for any sort of expenditure and time off tho.

----------


## Richie

> pm R93 on what you going to get ream...............i mean hit with on your trip


Haha, dont think i wanna know.. :Zomg:  just grin and bear it :XD:  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Richie

> R93 jeebus he will never go hunting again!
> 
> We are all nice boys here in Nelson  not like those deviots on the coast and the thugs up north


Am a 'thug' from up north myself originally

----------


## veitnamcam

> Am a 'thug' from up north myself originally


I dont like receiving  :Grin:

----------


## PerazziSC3

what have i got myself into.....  :Sick:

----------


## Richie

> I dont like receiving


bad experience? :X X:

----------


## veitnamcam

> what have i got myself into.....


You will just have to wait and see :Grin: 

But it might be something like one of these.

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...itnamcam-1438/

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ahr-trip-1796/

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...g-stroll-5429/

Or nothing like any of them. :Grin: 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...kiwigreg-2920/

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...o-longer-4844/

----------


## savagehunter

> bugger eh, who else can we recruit vc? So savagehunter you and your mrs are definetely in?


Yeah mate we're in

----------


## PerazziSC3

haha righto sounds like its going to be "interesting"  :Thumbsup: 

What do you reckon the snow situation will be like down there VC?

----------


## veitnamcam

Far to early to tell. Im hoping for 3 or four days of snow to 400 and high winds clearing as we arrive.
Push all the deer right down.

More likely be the usual snow at the snow line and hard frosts if no wind.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> You will just have to wait and see
> 
> But it might be something like one of these.
> 
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...itnamcam-1438/
> 
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ahr-trip-1796/
> 
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...g-stroll-5429/
> ...


VC reading that lot you are an unofficial hunting guide.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Far to early to tell. Im hoping for 3 or four days of snow to 400 and high winds clearing as we arrive.
> Push all the deer right down.
> 
> More likely be the usual snow at the snow line and hard frosts if no wind.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Will be cold up there today  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## PerazziSC3

^ You coming KG?? Would be cool to see one of your weapons and learn a bit from you

----------


## veitnamcam

Its cold here today!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> ^ You coming KG?? Would be cool to see one of your weapons and learn a bit from you


Yep looks like I'm in, nothing like a bit of Peer pressure  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Richie

> You will just have to wait and see
> 
> But it might be something like one of these.
> 
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...itnamcam-1438/
> 
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ahr-trip-1796/
> 
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...g-stroll-5429/
> ...


Some interesting reading there, sounds like we will be in good hands  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

> Some interesting reading there, sounds like we will be in good hands


"good wandering hands" !

----------


## veitnamcam

Right id better book the old mans boat then.

What time we coming out on the sunday people?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## savagehunter

We're easy VC, afternoon I would have said

----------


## Richie

> Right id better book the old mans boat then.
> 
> What time we coming out on the sunday people?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Im easy, have taken the monday off too! :Grin:  What time will i need to be at the lake on the friday?

----------


## veitnamcam

N islanders i can probably pick you up at airport and go from there .

South islanders if your south of the lake would make sence to meet at the ramp ?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Executive decision is we will be coming out early enough for north is members to get the evening flight out of nelson Sun 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Head count.

----------


## PerazziSC3

present

----------


## veitnamcam

Two

----------


## Richie

Three

----------


## Munsey

Is it this weekend coming ? .

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Is it this weekend coming ? .


12-13-14th of July

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> 12-13-14th of July


Sorry can't make it now Guys, that is the first weekend of the Holidays & Ashlee is up on the 13th  :XD:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sorry can't make it now Guys, that is the first weekend of the Holidays & Ashlee is up on the 13th


Im sure she wouldnt mind taking the last friday of the term off Greg  :Wink:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Im sure she wouldnt mind taking the last friday of the term off Greg


Flights all booked  :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

Its still a month away

----------


## savagehunter

Four and five

----------


## Munsey

> 12-13-14th of July


Was sure it was June, my bad ! . Should be able to make it then ,will bring boat if nessary

----------


## veitnamcam

> Was sure it was June, my bad ! . Should be able to make it then ,will bring boat if nessary


It was but I pushed it back due to lack of interest.

Can do 6 max in the boat with gear,but may have to troll our way up :Wtfsmilie:  someone will have a trout license yea?

Iv been pestering another couple of Nelson members to come and if they do another boat would be a must but Im not holding my breath.

----------


## Munsey

> It was but I pushed it back due to lack of interest.Can do 6 max in the boat with gear,but may have to troll our way up someone will have a trout license yea?Iv been pestering another couple of Nelson members to come and if they do another boat would be a must but Im not holding my breath.


Another boat may be needed to cart all those deer and Cham out !

----------


## veitnamcam

Why would you cart a cham out?(other than the head and skin) they taste like they smell!

----------


## Munsey

I've eaten them , on the hole they've been ok .

----------


## savagehunter

> I've eaten them , on the hole they've been ok .


There are just too many jokes to make about you eating the hole munsey that I will refrain from  saying anything  : )

----------


## Munsey

> There are just too many jokes to make about you eating the hole munsey that I will refrain from  saying anything  : )


You are too kind savage hunter ! Most would have shredded me .

----------


## Gibo

> You are too kind savage hunter ! Most would have shredded me .


Yeah Savage! Now the joke windows closed for all us wise guys :Psmiley:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Doesn't alter the fact that the few Cham I have eaten tasted like  :Wtfsmilie:   :Zomg:   :XD:  even the wee ones .... I blamed the cook, possibly unfairly it turns out  :ORLY:

----------


## savagehunter

Gibo I can't let ya have the ones that are that easy lol. Munsey you just remember my kindness when it comes time for the hunt lol

----------


## TikkaGirl

> Gibo I can't let ya have the ones that are that easy lol. Munsey you just remember my kindness when it comes time for the hunt lol


Is that so there not mean to you savagehunter?  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Wildman

> Doesn't alter the fact that the few Cham I have eaten tasted like    even the wee ones .... I blamed the cook, possibly unfairly it turns out


Makes the best mince round. 

Pitty this isnt going ahead Nov. I will be working up that ways... I have spent nit on time up round Mt Cedric in recent years so PM me if you need a few pointers

----------


## savagehunter

> Is that so there not mean to you savagehunter?


Exactly! Ya see now gibo owes me one for my kindness  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Is that so there not mean to you savagehunter?


Ha Ha leave that to you?!!??  :Psmiley:

----------


## TikkaGirl

> Ha Ha leave that to you?!!??


Of course, you guys can't steal all the fun!

----------


## savagehunter

Is this pick on savage time now.  Good thing I've got broad shoulders  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PerazziSC3

bet shes cold up there today boys and girls  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Good:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## seano

> Is this pick on savage time now.  Good thing I've got broad shoulders 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


I can confirm his Broad shoulders !   .. as ill now be wearing his Mint Stoney Creek Jacket ....  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Perazzi and I will be at the Rotoroa boat ramp around 12 midday.
Everyone else is meeting us at the ramp?

----------


## savagehunter

Yep what ever is easiest vc

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Well its that or meet at mine at 10am 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Richie

Will be at ramp at 12.
Im driving up be leaving round 5am ish i guess, if any Cantabs want a ride?

----------


## Munsey

We can share Richie . VC do we need my boat ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## veitnamcam

Don't have to have it but if you bring it mine should plane  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

Will make it more comfortable . We can bring in a few more fizzys as well  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Sweet. A few fizzys is compulsory but i think the days of towing a dingy full of kegs behind the boat are long gone now  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## savagehunter

Me and tg will meet you fellas at the boat ramp vc

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Sweet

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Bieber confirmed with his fizzy!

----------


## Richie

Do we need to pay hut fees? If so how does that work?

----------


## veitnamcam

Im probably not the person to ask :rolleyes:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Not long now! Haven't had my hunting boots on since April!  :Sad: 


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PerazziSC3

I went for a warm up last weekend.... it wasn't warm...

----------


## Munsey

What are we all bringing ? Roughly that is . My point is no point all bringing 9 kg gas bottles and cookers . I've got a 3 burner camp cooker with gas I'll bring . VC is there winter fishing in the lake ? What about the rivers ? Is any one taking a  fly /spin rod?

----------


## Richie

i can bring a spinner and a bait caster.. will buy a licence unless someone has one? Was gunna bring camp cooker but if you bringing decent size cooker Munsey then i guess i wont... ill bring some pauas to cook on it though!

----------


## TikkaGirl

I'm guessing that we bring our own food and borrow a cooker when it's free? And do we need to bring out own pots/utensils? If so dam savage hunter is going to have a heavy pack  :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

Boat gets right up to hut virtually . VC is that right

----------


## PerazziSC3

yeah im with tg, bring enough food to keep yourself happy, i might bring a little cooker (like very small) as if the weather is good thinking about a night fly camping. I will also bring a bottle of something to keep us nice and warm  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

I was goin to bring a two burner camp cooker but if you have a 3 munsy bring that. Ill bring a gas light fry pans pots camp ovens.
Every one bring your own plates cups utensils etc.
Bring snack food for on your hunts.
I was thinking I would cook us all a roast sat night ?

Its all of 15 meters from the jetty to the hut, which is good cos if it rains like it can its a couple of trips out of bed to pump the bilges during the night(of the boat )

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

You fish VC ? . Big feed saturday night sounds good VC . I'll do big cooked breaky Sunday ?

----------


## PerazziSC3

How thick is the beech VC?

----------


## Richie

> yeah im with tg, bring enough food to keep yourself happy, i might bring a little cooker (like very small) as if the weather is good thinking about a night fly camping. I will also bring a bottle of something to keep us nice and warm


Thats keen! might need a BIG bottle of something to keep you warm if you are fly camping!  :O O:

----------


## Neckshot

> Not long now! Haven't had my hunting boots on since April! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Fwaaak!! really? man that's tough as.thats like not having a root for two weeks :Sad: .You gonna have to bury your self up to your axels in this hunt mate incase theres another drought. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

> Will be at ramp at 12.
> Im driving up be leaving round 5am ish i guess, if any Cantabs want a ride?


7 hrs !What do you drive ? A larda ? It's only 350 ks   Just over 4 hrs .

----------


## veitnamcam

Na I don't fish really, have caught a couple out in the middle with all the lead line out.
Used to see trout in the durvil all the time but haven't seen one for a few years(not that i look for them that hard)

Bush is pretty open on the whole but there is patches of wind and snow damage and regen

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> Na I don't fish really, have caught a couple out in the middle with all the lead line out.
> Used to see trout in the durvil all the time but haven't seen one for a few years(not that i look for them that hard)
> 
> Bush is pretty open on the whole but there is patches of wind and snow damage and regen
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


that's were they'll be feeding aye!! in the snow felled green stuff.

----------


## Richie

> 7 hrs !What do you drive ? A larda ? It's only 350 ks   Just over 4 hrs .

----------


## Munsey

> Attachment 11736


I think I'll pick you up  :Thumbsup: .  Seriously pm me your phone number address etc , we take my truck and boat .

----------


## veitnamcam

> that's were they'll be feeding aye!! in the snow felled green stuff.


There and creeks slips broadleaf and in the crown fern.
I have never worked out what it is they eat in the crown fern cos its not the fern.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> There and creeks slips broadleaf and in the crown fern.
> I have never worked out what it is they eat in the crown fern cos its not the fern.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


they eat the soft guts of it,its like candy for them.

----------


## Chris

They like to lay down in crown fern for a sleep.

----------


## veitnamcam

> They like to lay down in crown fern for a sleep.


Yep they do.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> they eat the soft guts of it,its like candy for them.


Iv never seen them eat it, iv seen them browsing round under an threw it but not eating the fern.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

Boat issues  :Sick:  upon Checking over my boat it appears the ram thingie that tilts the motor is leaking oil and won't quite lift fully . At a guess ita a seal . Will try and get sorted next week if it's not too expensive .

----------


## veitnamcam

> Boat issues  upon Checking over my boat it appears the ram thingie that tilts the motor is leaking oil and won't quite lift fully . At a guess ita a seal . Will try and get sorted next week if it's not too expensive .


If not all good we will troll up and back :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

Any space avail?
Might be able to wangle something as looks like ill be home by then

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep but we will definitly be trolling up and back!

----------


## Spanners

Sweets. Will try and confirm by wed. 

Can test out some of me new lures  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

your supplieing friday nights tea then, no pressure :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Are you going to want pick up from Nelson international airport? :Grin:  If you could get on the same flight as perazzi would be sweet.

----------


## Spanners

Yip prob
Got to try sort a shooter
All my ammo etc is packed away under shit while the builders in and ain't coming out for a few weeks at least
See what I can come up with
He arriving fri morning?

----------


## PerazziSC3

Im coming from Auckland now. Been up here for a week. 
Get in at 9.50am I think

----------


## veitnamcam

I would have thought a shooter would be last of your worries spanners!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

> I would have thought a shooter would be last of your worries spanners!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


It's one that has a scope that's sighted in and has ammo that can be found under the 'house' that's packed in the garage is the problem LOL


Can you PM me the plan for dept and return etc and will look at appropriate flights
Got OK clearance from the woman  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

[QUOTE=Spanners;137295]It's one that has a scope that's sighted in and has ammo /QUOTE]


Your not related to Greg are you? :Grin:  :Grin: :rolleyes:
Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

[QUOTE=veitnamcam;137300]


> It's one that has a scope that's sighted in and has ammo /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Your not related to Greg are you?:rolleyes:
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Not even in the same gene pool - I have 'opposable' thumbs   :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

I'm in  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

> I'm in


 :Cool: Bring a paddle

----------


## veitnamcam

Is your boat gonna be a goer Munsey?
 We will manage if not but you might want to bring a couple of vests so we meet legal requirement of vest for everyone  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## madjon_

> Is your boat gonna be a goer Munsey?
>  We will manage if not but you might want to bring a couple of vests so we meet legal requirement of vest for everyone 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


There is a couple at my place if you get stuck,I'll be in Port Vila so won't need them

----------


## Munsey

> Is your boat gonna be a goer Munsey?
>  We will manage if not but you might want to bring a couple of vests so we meet legal requirement of vest for everyone 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Sorting her out as we speak . It's not terminal  :Brigade.baka Wolf.com: . . So expect me boat and all , am a wee lite on vests that fit "plus size " blokes  :Sad:

----------


## mikee

> Sorting her out as we speak . It's not terminal . . So expect me boat and all , am a wee lite on vests that fit "plus size " blokes


I have a couple you can borrow, sized to fit real blokes (if you need them let VC know)

----------


## veitnamcam

Sounds like we are all sweet then.
Should have vests 4 4 or 5 at least

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Richie

I will bring my own vest and can probably manage another couple if needed....

----------


## veitnamcam

There is 6 adult ones in the old mans boat so we are good

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Not long now boys and girls.

Pack your winter woolies 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## savagehunter

Yeah its gonna be Fucken cold up there boss

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

Forecast could be snow  :X X:

----------


## veitnamcam

Don't worry I will keep the hut warm for you guys when you get back from your hunts. :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Richie

:Zomg:

----------


## Richie

Let me know where and when for pickup there Munsey!

----------


## Spanners

> Don't worry I will keep the hut warm for you guys when you get back from your hunts.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


You'll need my assistance I believe  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## savagehunter

That's alright ill be dragging tg's ass out the door to hunt no matter what the weather lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PerazziSC3

> You'll need my assistance I believe


What sort of "warmth" are you boys talking about. ..

 Will make sure I knock before entering hut  :Thumbsup:   :Sick:

----------


## TikkaGirl

> That's alright ill be dragging tg's ass out the door to hunt no matter what the weather lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah your such a mean bugger!

----------


## savagehunter

Yup  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

> What sort of "warmth" are you boys talking about. ..
> 
>  Will make sure I knock before entering hut


Warmth that a dozen beers and half a forest of wood on the fire gives. 
Ya weirdo .. Lol

----------


## mikee

Spanners, 

Dont forget your buffer and spring this time eh

----------


## Spanners

> Spanners, 
> 
> Dont forget your buffer and spring this time eh


Lol  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

That would be equivalent to forgetting your bolt or ammo wouldn't it? :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

I'm working nights ( no not that kind of night work :O O:  ) . So just so I can get the maximum sleep I can cram , I need to no if we still all on for 12 noon at the ramp ? . I pick up Richie on way

----------


## veitnamcam

Make it 1 pm then 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## savagehunter

1pm is good for us

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Sorted then 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

Thanks  guys we didnt want a sleep deprived grumpy Munsey  :Thumbsup: . I'm all packed and ready for action

----------


## seano

Wish I could join you guys this weekend,ive been following the thread for ages,and hitting the mrs up about getting that weekend away ....guess didn't twist her arm enough  :Oh Noes:  :Oh Noes: 
Have a GREAT time ,cant wait for pics

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wish I could join you guys this weekend,ive been following the thread for ages,and hitting the mrs up about getting that weekend away ....guess didn't twist her arm enough 
> Have a GREAT time ,cant wait for pics


Dont ask tell :Wink:  It works better with plenty of notice tho.

----------


## seano

> Dont ask tell It works better with plenty of notice tho.


I gave her plenty notice .... but ...... she didn't seem to take any notice  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
Maybe next time  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

She might take some notice when you get off the computer start packing all your shit then get up in the morning and jump in the car and dont come back till sunday.
Nobody takes any notice if you dont follow threw.. :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> She might take some notice when you get off the computer start packing all your shit then get up in the morning and jump in the car and dont come back till sunday.
> Nobody takes any notice if you dont follow threw..


Hey whys all my shit on the lawn???

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hey whys all my shit on the lawn???



 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Babe Im going hunting in fiordland from x date to x date so you better take time off to look after the kids or organise babysitters= Oh yea when were you going to talk to me about it, we cant afford it= I just told you now... I am going.

Shitty for like 2 days then realized i was going regardless then was fine. :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hey whys all my shit on the lawn???



 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Babe Im going hunting in fiordland from x date to x date so you better take time off to look after the kids or organise babysitters= Oh yea when were you going to talk to me about it, we cant afford it= I just told you now... I am going.

Shitty for like 2 days then realized i was going regardless then was fine. :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

ya'all better bring your willie warmers, just been out to walk the dog and faaaaarrrrrrrk me its cold and thats not even near any hills

----------


## seano

> Babe Im going hunting in fiordland from x date to x date so you better take time off to look after the kids or organise babysitters= Oh yea when were you going to talk to me about it, we cant afford it= I just told you now... I am going.
> 
> Shitty for like 2 days then realized i was going regardless then was fine.


Yeah I thought that may have worked for me also ,usually does ... oh well wife had some unexpected minor surgery end last week so would have had to bail last min anyway .... fingers ,arms,legs and eyes crossed for next time   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah I thought that may have worked for me also ,usually does ... oh well wife had some unexpected minor surgery end last week so would have had to bail last min anyway .... fingers ,arms,legs and eyes crossed for next time


+ toes  :Wink:

----------


## seano

Maybe get Munsey and Richie to do a quite driveby my house in the early hours pick me up covertly ..im gone burger .. maybe no one will miss me ?
Oh that's right im the Mum lol ....  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

The forcast which is legendary for its inaccuracy is snow to 700m asl in the morning lifting to 1000m and scattered showers snow above 1400 for sat and sun.

It will be what it will be, personally I hope it snows like buggery tonight down to 500 asl then clears.

----------


## Happy

It is pouring down here cold as fuc and a raging storm. Hope it clears for you guys a lot. Been freezing all blimmin day.

----------


## Neckshot

> The forcast which is legendary for its inaccuracy is snow to 700m asl in the morning lifting to 1000m and scattered showers snow above 1400 for sat and sun.
> 
> It will be what it will be, personally I hope it snows like buggery tonight down to 500 asl then clears.


All the best guys for your hunt.like VC says weather will do what it dose.Warm barrels guys jealous much :Thumbsup:

----------


## savagehunter

Some of us need all the luck we can get thanks neckshot :rolleyes:

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> Some of us need all the luck we can get thanks neckshot :rolleyes:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


your hunting for a start........that's lucky enough :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

The roar just gone , I was up at 4 30 am Monday morning  throwing things together , and the mrs wakes and says what the fuck are you doing . Just about then I'm thinking this may get awkward , " I'm off for a few days for the roar ,  " . you've just been away yesterday for the roar , and how long have you known about this trip ........... ! And on and on ............. You get the picture . Turns out she was right I had not told her .  Still got to go , she got over it .

----------


## Rushy

Have a good one team.  Remember no booze and no bullshit ...... yeah right.

----------


## Matt2308

Have a good, safe hunt guys. Look forward to some pictures and a write up on your return. Keep warm!

----------


## Happy

Good luck fullas and the one lady !!

----------


## Gibo

God luck team. Hope all goes to plan  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

I hope someone shoots something :Grin:

----------


## savagehunter

Under your tutor ledge is there any doubt vc :eek:

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> Babe Im going hunting in fiordland from x date to x date so you better take time off to look after the kids or organise babysitters= Oh yea when were you going to talk to me about it, we cant afford it= I just told you now... I am going.
> 
> Shitty for like 2 days then realized i was going regardless then was fine.


Scary scenario.........I want to try this technique but im scared :Zomg:

----------


## Rushy

> Scary scenario.........I want to try this technique but im scared


Any man would be Neckshot.  VC is just a fucking legend so gets away with what us mere mortals can only dream of.

----------


## veitnamcam

Noone shot anything, except maybe savage hunter who may have shot Tikka girl at some stage :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TikkaGirl

Fuck I'm sure spanners was asleep then so that would be a rumour your starting there vc :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

Just got home , the Lewis was closed for towing , but they just let us through  :Yuush:  . Snow and wind ! Was a slow trip . Bet the flight into Welles was dodgy  :Sick:

----------


## Dougie

> Just got home , the Lewis was closed for towing , but they just let us through  . Snow and wind ! Was a slow trip . Bet the flight into Welles was dodgy


I got a drunk text from SPanners earlier, nobody is going to be flying/boating here any bloody time soon!! I swear the windows on the south side of my house will break by the morning. Power out all over the city again and we've got two inches of hail on the ground in J'ville.

----------


## Rushy

Bugger. We will have to see how our bunch go on our trip up the Horomanga this coming weekend.  I reckon I might leave my nuts at home rather than subject them to all of the river crossings.

----------


## Spanners

I'm going via Auckland later this arvo. 
No direct flights till tues

----------


## PerazziSC3

I got a couple of shots off last night

----------


## Spanners

Lying pricks
Just got flight at 3.15 direct

----------


## Munsey

New Zealand, world, sport, business & entertainment news on Stuff.co.nz . Looks like rotoroa on a good day  :Thumbsup:

----------


## savagehunter

> I got a couple of shots off last night


You know hand-loads don't count perazzi  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> New Zealand, world, sport, business & entertainment news on Stuff.co.nz . Looks like rotoroa on a good day


I didn't think you guys believed me when i said it could cut up rough  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

Calm before the storm 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Rushy

Idyllic

----------


## Munsey

> Idyllic


Don't be fooled rushy , the lake gods got very very grumpy in the morning  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Gibo

Stunning Pic Munsey  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

I will see if i can upload some Vids tonight. 
Couple of us wave and wind breaking so munsey could get back to the hut

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

Yes is a beautiful place , thanks VC for hosting it  :Cool: . Thanks all for great company too .

----------


## Richie

Thanks to all for a great trip!

----------


## savagehunter

Ditto was a good trip guys cheers

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers for coming everyone.
Was good to put faces to names

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Grunta

Deffinately keen for the next one guys, sounds like fun was had planning it, and doing it!

----------


## Munsey

Ritchie your a good bugger , whilst unpacking Ritchie told me too keep the left over booze , "Ok if you insist "  :Wink:  . Didn't realize full bottle of 12 yr old appletons  :Thumbsup: . Will keep that for a deer hopefully get you

----------


## Richie

Hopefully we will get a chance to crack that soon then Munsey!!

----------


## veitnamcam

The super computer has managed to upload a couple of short vids of the last day.

Getting Munsey back to the hut, doesnt show how rough/windy it really was as we had got round into the lee of mount misery buy this stage.

Getting Munsey to the hut-1/1 - YouTube

Pulling up to the ramp, It was much better at this end of the lake(and going with the wind/swell)

End forum hunt Rotoroa-1/1 - YouTube

----------


## Gibo

Could have at least held the camera still!

----------


## Spanners

It's hard to with camera in 1 hand, beer in other, and Cam driving over all the pot holes  :Grin:

----------


## TikkaGirl

Hey, should look at getting together and doing another trip. Savagehunter and I are itching to get out for a good trip, we just haven't really found time.

----------


## veitnamcam

Good time of year to do it too.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aly

I'd be keen for a forum hunt if it happens in the weekdays  :Wink:

----------


## TikkaGirl

Perhaps November? We're off to Wellington at the end of October and have kids birthdays too, and its far enough away I can swap my Sunday shift lol. You free in November cam?

----------


## veitnamcam

Probably.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

would probably be best in the last week of Oct or first week of Nov to avoid fawning.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## GWH

@Dman

----------


## TikkaGirl

Mark and I are away till the 28th of October and have birthdays so aren't free until the weekend of the 7th, 8th and 9th.

----------


## veitnamcam

They shouldnt have dropped yet at that time.

----------


## Munsey

I'd come up again , even though I suck at bush hunting . I'm sure there is lower tops with feed somewhere near  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'd come up again , even though I suck at bush hunting . I'm sure there is lower tops with feed somewhere near


Yep will be deer on the tops bush edge/creek heads weather permitting,will open up more options for those who are keen.
Also the river flats I would put both my testicles on there being deer out on them(more so than any other time of year) but as always they get a hiding day and night  :XD: 

There is the occasional Cham about too.

----------


## veitnamcam

@mikee

----------


## Munsey

the river flats I would put both my testicles on there being deer out on them . Forum spotlight trip it is  :Thumbsup: . No , sounds good lock me in

----------


## veitnamcam

> the river flats I would put both my testicles on there being deer out on them . Forum spotlight trip it is . No , sounds good lock me in


You are just as likely to strike a silly yearling out on them at 2pm,get hunted mornings and evenings and nights they wise up.(well what doesn't get shot does :Grin: )

----------


## mikee

> @mikee


I could provide a wee boat, providing its not alergic to fresh water, (never been in fresh water ever, ever). I MIGHT BE A NERVOUS WRECK with it on anchor for a day and night tho. Deer would have to be close cause I would be rounder by then. 

 All subject to me not being away for work off course  :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

> I could provide a wee boat, providing its not alergic to fresh water, (never been in fresh water ever, ever). I MIGHT BE A NERVOUS WRECK with it on anchor for a day and night tho. Deer would have to be close cause I would be rounder by then. 
> 
>  All subject to me not being away for work off course


i could leave my wee boat behind , last time it was almost blown clean out of the park !  :XD:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I could provide a wee boat, providing its not alergic to fresh water, (never been in fresh water ever, ever). I MIGHT BE A NERVOUS WRECK with it on anchor for a day and night tho. Deer would have to be close cause I would be rounder by then. 
> 
>  All subject to me not being away for work off course


Jettys and beaches, not anchoring.

You could show us how to catch a trout too! (is that in the season or not?)

If you took yours I could take the dingy so I could f off early in the mornings and if it comes up shit tow it back.

----------


## mikee

> You could show us how to catch a trout too! (is that in the season or not?)


Yes if you have a licence




> If you took yours I could take the dingy so I could f off early in the mornings and if it comes up shit tow it back.


Hell it might fit in the back of my wee boat

----------


## veitnamcam

> i could leave my wee boat behind , last time it was almost blown clean out of the park !


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  Its allgood as long as you have some other(bigger) boats as a safety. But yes it can get a bit shitty :Grin: 

Will see if this gains any more interest in the next few days then I recon we should pin dates so people can plan.
I think minimum take Friday off,maybe Thursday?

----------


## TikkaGirl

Would we go back to the lakes? Savagehunter thought of the hills were you took him the first time cam.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Would we go back to the lakes? Savagehunter thought of the hills were you took him the first time cam.


Too small an area really.
Plenty of room up the lake.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> Would we go back to the lakes? Savagehunter thought of the hills were you took him the first time cam.




If they are where he took me too then beware the "oxygen Theif" living 1/2 way up  :Grin:

----------


## savagehunter

He only lives about half an hour in mikee  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

If you would prefer to hunt tops there is plenty to choose from up there.

----------


## TikkaGirl

If we do hunt the tops poor Savagehunter is going to have a heavy pack lol  :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> If we do hunt the tops poor Savagehunter is going to have a heavy pack lol


Im going to need to book my personal Sherpa,  @veitnamcam

----------


## savagehunter

He might have put in that escalator I requested by then!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Ill probably hunt the bush around the lake and be camp mother.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aly

> Ill probably hunt the bush around the lake and be camp mother.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Tea and coffee duty ae Cam?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Ill probably hunt the bush around the lake and be camp mother.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Kitchen B---h  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Kitchen bitch or wise old owl? save the legs a walk up the hill shoot a deer around the lake instead

----------


## veitnamcam

:Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> Kitchen bitch or wise old owl? save the legs a walk up the hill shoot a deer around the lake instead


I just enjoy being in and hunting the bush.
Tops hunting is a bit like spotlighting i recon  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## deer243

Been up there once, saw plenty of deer sign. I could be keen depending on dates etc

----------


## mikee

> Ill probably hunt the bush around the lake and be camp mother.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


And i will be nervous as hell hoping my baby boat is OK left on its own.  I will be keen but depends on dates.

----------


## veitnamcam

Should we firm up the 7 8 and 9th of Nov So Mikee can inform his work he will be unavailable regardless.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

I'm all good with those dates

----------


## Aly

I'm well not good so I'll have to decide at a well later date.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well !

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> Should we firm up the 7 8 and 9th of Nov So Mikee can inform his work he will be unavailable regardless.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I'll let you tell them that, (I could be off to Samoa Monday or perhaps not who would know.  :Have A Nice Day:  )

----------


## Aly

Well.

----------


## TikkaGirl

I'll start begging people to work for me on the Sunday. Hopefully were not broke from Wellington lol I'm sure if there were others from down this way we could arrange to travel together to cut costs?

----------


## veitnamcam

See new thread.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------

